# Confusing symptoms



## interwebissues (Jun 6, 2015)

Is it possible to feel the symptoms of hypo and hyper? My mood swings are out of control. I can be the most chill person in the world and then be insanely pissed off. I have cold sensitivity and extreme fatigue. I have vitamin d and calcium deficiencies. I'm 5'8" which is tall for a teenage girl, despite my disease. I'm underweight. I crave dairy products. My joints ache, I have regular visits to the chiropractor. My sacroiliac joints are always out of place. My hair is brittle and falling out and my eyebrows are thinning. I have anxiety and depression. I am an all A student who almost flunked a class because I was so exhaust in the morning. My procrastination is rediculous. Can anyone relate to this or give me some answers? But, yes, I have been diagnosed with Hashi's.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroid symptoms often overlap.

Do you have any current thyroid labs with ranges that you could post?

WHat medication are you taking and how much?


----------



## interwebissues (Jun 6, 2015)

The thyroxin and the standard 50mg. The only thing I know is my TSH was 15.69 and my t3 and t4 were super low. I am deficient in calcium and vitamin d but I don't know how much, I was never told.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ask for copies of your labs and insist they run a FT-4 and FT-3 at every lab and only adjust med's off those 2 labs.

Are you supplementing D and Calcium as well?

Low D mimics low thyroid ( I think) and I have been low and now that I am high range feel much more energetic.


----------



## interwebissues (Jun 6, 2015)

Okay! I will try to supplement and see what happens.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

A few questions:

1. When was your TSH 15 (i.e., how long ago was this blood test)?

2. Were you on the 50mcg when this test was done?

3. Did they raise your dose after the TSH of 15 result?

4. When is your next blood test scheduled?


----------



## interwebissues (Jun 6, 2015)

The blood test was May 27th and I started the 50mcg about a week later. My next test is in about a month.


----------

